# Mandale Paving van



## kiss22 (26 October 2009)

I was speaking to North Yorkshire Police last night, they confirmed theyve picked up the van in Harrogate and all 3 occupants arrested for a long list of offenses!!


----------



## _daisy_ (26 October 2009)

thats fantastic news, send the thieving b******s down for along long time.


----------



## ladyt25 (26 October 2009)

Ooh, great - finally some ofthese people get caught!!! Harrogate was getting a bit too close for comfort for me!


----------



## fatpiggy (26 October 2009)

You wait, they'll get bail, then skip off into the sunset and carry on as they were before.


----------



## Kenzo (28 October 2009)

Thats excellant news!! thank you for letting us all know.


----------



## ponyshop (31 October 2009)

Five guys just been in my shop and tried to steal £300 worth of jackets.  Got my stuff back and chased them out the shop.

In a Mandale Van!!

Weren't arrested for long then!

Oldham, Lancs.


----------



## fatpiggy (2 November 2009)

My prediction came true then!


----------



## starllight (2 November 2009)

Are you 100% sure these men were arrested.  This post just came to my attention as I was sure a Mandale Paving van was behind me today.  This is why I looked at this post as didn't think anything of it, just remember reading the lettering in my rear view mirror.  Also, now I have read the posts regarding this van in my area today we have a lady going round all our neighbourhood, selling her wares and offering fortunes to be told.  Was wondering if this is linked. May just be my imagination wandering....


----------



## Kenzo (2 November 2009)

What? you mean to say the scum bags are back out again!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 well I can't believe it


----------



## starllight (2 November 2009)

I don't know. Just was sure I saw the van!


----------



## kiss22 (2 November 2009)

They definately were arrested by North Yorkshire Police but only 2 men, maybe there are more, hope they dont come back here


----------



## fatpiggy (3 November 2009)

There is a Mandale Group if you g**gle the name, and it is based in Stockton on Tees. However, if paving and driveways are their game, I bet they subcontract a certain type of "wandering" workers, if you get my drift.


----------



## Kenzo (4 November 2009)

Yeah, I looked into this the other week, thing is you never know if they haved cloned the business name etc, so they might not have anything to do with the company....who knows


----------



## fatpiggy (4 November 2009)

Could also be a different group of people driving the same van. Certain "ethnic" folk seem to have very large extended families and if they were arrested, someone would likely have had to collect the van.


----------



## Bec0610 (18 January 2010)

they were in Wesham near Preston on Sunday 17th Jan 2010.  Calling door to door offering cheap block paving for driveway.  Man called Steve with an Irish accent.  I called Mandale Group in Teesside (where he said the company were based) to check out their credibility and they warned to keep away from him.  He is NOTHING to do with them.


----------



## HazellB (20 January 2010)

So the arrest, as usual, came to nothing.
These people simply won't be caught.


----------

